
Reinventing Hiring for Software Engineers - andersonmvd
http://findmyninja.io/blog/2015/09/14/reinventing-hiring-for-software-engineers.html
======
ryandvm
Can we stop with this fucking "ninja" shit already? I'm a professional. I have
to study constantly to stay informed of improvements in software development
methodologies. A successful software engineer has to engage in continuing
education on the same level as a doctor or lawyer.

Do you search for legal representation by googling "law ninja"?

~~~
andersonmvd
Hi,

So do I, am a professional and have to study constantly. But it does not
bother me to be called "ninja", as ninjas are more a compliment than anything
else. What's your point then?

And btw, as far as I know, "ninja" is not a trademark by itself, so "law
ninja" does not relate to "findmyninja" which does not relate to many other
terms. Plus, its register is country based, not universal.

I'd love to hear your considerations, but please, with proper words, i.e.,
cutting off the bad words.

Thank you

------
gvb
Typo, missing a 'f' in 'off': s/right of the bat/right off the bat/

~~~
andersonmvd
True, many thanks; will change on VIM to honor your comment hehe.

------
sportanova
I remember 3 or 4 years ago when everyone was making project management apps
and JavaScript frameworks. Now it's recruiting apps - fun to see new ones
sprout up every week!

